# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Zwichnięcie i "wypadnięcie" rzepki w kolanie

## khaki777

Witam! 

Problem, który opiszę wydaje mi się dość dziwny...

Mam 16 lat i cierpię na zwichnięcia rzepki. Pierwszy raz, kiedy zwichnąłem kolano, było 3 lata temu, podczas spaceru po lesie na prostej drodze po prostu z silnym bólem kolana upadłem. Wiedziałem, że nastąpiło zwichnięcie rzepki, lecz ona zaraz po kontuzji samoistnie powróciła na miejsce. Nie udałem się z tym do lekarza, lecz kolano bolało mnie przez następne 2 tygodnie i utrudniało mi to chodzenie. Kolejne zwichnięcie nastąpiło w czasie gry w siatkówkę, jakieś rok później, podczas próby zaserwowania piłki. Ból podobnie ustąpił po 2 tygodniach. Kolejnym razem było inaczej. Zostałem nieświadomie trącony w nogę od tyłu na korytarzu szkolnym, koleżanka przez przypadek kopnęła mnie w nogę chodząc i rzepka wypadła tym razem bez powrotu na miejsce. Ból był silny i musiałem nastawić kolano na miejsce w stawie. I co dziwne, po tych cierpieniach, gdy rzepka znalazła się w prawidłowym miejscu, kolano w ogóle mnie nie bolało, mogłem normalnie chodzić, baa, nawet ćwiczyć na WF'ie!

Kolejny raz nastąpił dzisiaj, podczas gry w piłkę nożną, chcąc kopnąć piłkę, trafiłem nogę kolegi, upadając z bardzo silnym bólem i zwichniętą rzepką. Leżałem tak pełne 2 minuty gdy w końcu udało mi się odprowadzić ją na miejsce. I kolejny raz byłem w stanie normalnie chodzić i o własnych siłach powrócić na rowerze do domu. Kolano teraz jedynie lekko mnie boli w przedniej części pod rzepką, lecz w żadnym innym miejscu nie. Zarejestrowałem się do lekarza i w najbliższym czasie się do niego wybiorę.

Mój przypadek wydaje mi się dziwny, ponieważ czytając inne opisy zwichnięć, wyczytywałem głównie o natychmiastowych transportach do szpitali i nakładaniu gipsów i rehabilitacjach. Zwichnięcia rzepki występują u mnie średnio raz na 8 miesięcy.

----------

